# SR20DE or SR20DET?



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Alright, I'm new to this car stuff but I was wondering, what would be better? If I import a SR20DET from Japan or if I take an SR20DE from some old Sentra se-R and turbo that up? Which would be cheaper?


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

SR20's from SE-R's are fwd motors and won't work in your 240, so if you're looking to go the sr20 route your only option is a RWD SR20DET from Japan (S13/14/15/180SX). Hope this helps.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

that, plus it would be a bit easier to just upgrade that turbo instead of buying an entire turbo kit... just my 2 cents.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

200SE said:


> *SR20's from SE-R's are fwd motors and won't work in your 240, so if you're looking to go the sr20 route your only option is a RWD SR20DET from Japan (S13/14/15/180SX). Hope this helps. *


if he's going the SR route, that's not his ONLY option. there were N/A SR motors made. but they're a waste of money to do unless you want to build an all-motor SR.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Yeah, but the n/a sr20 motors are from fwd platforms so for rwd his only sr20 choice is the "S" chassis platform.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

incorrect. 

there are RWD SR20 motors. go search for Silvia Js and Qs. there are more, but that should prove that N/A SRs also came in RWD.


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

Ooh, shot down... 

-Matt


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

I did a search and didn't find anything regarding J's or Q's, but I'll concead that i'm probably wrong about this, given that i'm not 240 expert. That being said, i would also have to agree that it would be a waste of time to get a n/a rwd sr20. It would be different though.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

200SE said:


> *I did a search and didn't find anything regarding J's or Q's, but I'll concead that i'm probably wrong about this, given that i'm not 240 expert. That being said, i would also have to agree that it would be a waste of time to get a n/a rwd sr20. It would be different though. *


Huh???
google search on q's


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

I just did a search on here and only found a whole lot of threads about reagular ka or sr20det powered 240's, but didn't bother to check on yahoo or anything.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

because there are some people who don't know that there are RWD SR20DEs, and others that do, but don't mention it because it's a waste of time and money (unless you want to go all-motor).


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

sr20det... 
...got boost?
-g-


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

Yes, there are such things as NA sr20s, (in australia), they come in FWD SSS pulsars, and also come in, NA silvia platforms, anyone who says otherwise is a f00l.

also, NA sr20s are good for something... blowing up


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

The question wasn't about wether or not FWD n/a sr20's exhist (they're in usdm SE-R's, NX2000, G20 ....). I just didn't know that RWD n/a sr20's exhisted in Silvias, but thanks for dropping the word "fool" so fast.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

think of it this way, there is always going to be a N/A version of a FI car. for the most part, anyways. i haven't really seen otherwise.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm always up for learning something new about cars, so I was not disappointed to learn of rwd n/a sr20's. Are there any n/a all motor rwd sr20's in the US?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

if you wanna go n/a i would jsut keep my KA that would be better IMO


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

It will most probably cost the same to get a turbo SR as a NA SR. You may get the engine for a little cheaper though but the install is the same. (except for the fuel pump)


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

What are the n/a sr20's rated at (hp) for silvias?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

SR20DE 140hp
CA18DE 125hp 
KA24DE 155hp

there u go as you can see displacement is key


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

So the JDM RWD sr20 makes the same hp as the USDM FWD sr20 - I would have thought they would have at least been 150 like the Avineer motors, since they're JDM.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

JDM Silvia SR is reputed to be 115kW 
FWD versions are around 105kW.


----------

